
New York City Sued over Program That Moves Homeless to Other Municipalities - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-city-sued-over-program-that-moves-homeless-to-other-municipalities-11575412379
======
dheh2ued
Homeless communities are awful full stop. I don't know what the solution is
but I constantly see accusations of NIMBYism from people who have never had to
watch their neighborhood go from being family friendly to smelling like pee
everywhere. Good luck NY.

